# More on flying home temp when you have a vehicle (180 day permit)in Mexico



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Today my wife flew to Vancouver from Puerto Vallarta for 3 days. Her name *is not* on the vehicle permit, but when she turned in her tourist card at the airport & they looked at it, they said she had driven in and wanted to see the Banercito paperwork. We crossed at Lukeville in our Truck Camper a month ago. I had to go back to Tachos RV Park and retrieve it. I also grabbed my passport & tourist card just in case, as the vehicles are in my name. Fortunately we arrived at the airport 2.5 hours before the flight. They would not give her a boarding pass until they saw it. That did not happen last year or the previous year. I know there has been some speculation on whether you can fly home temp when you have a vehicle in Mexico on a 180 day permit. RVGringo, for one, says no. It looks like it could be an issue. I am still not sure if they were concerned about the vehicle or whether the money had been paid for the tourist visa, or both.

However, by the time I got back with it all they had relented and given her the boarding pass.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

On the back of the FMM is stamped a profile of a car if you drive into Mexico, a plane profile if you fly in.
very easy to spot if the airline folks who took your FMM ever look at the back...If you flew back into Mexico you now have a different FMM, you vehicle is now illegally in Mexico...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

telcoman said:


> Today my wife flew to Vancouver from Puerto Vallarta for 3 days. Her name *is not* on the vehicle permit, but when she turned in her tourist card at the airport & they looked at it, they said she had driven in and wanted to see the Banercito paperwork. We crossed at Lukeville in our Truck Camper a month ago. I had to go back to Tachos RV Park and retrieve it. I also grabbed my passport & tourist card just in case, as the vehicles are in my name. Fortunately we arrived at the airport 2.5 hours before the flight. They would not give her a boarding pass until they saw it. That did not happen last year or the previous year. I know there has been some speculation on whether you can fly home temp when you have a vehicle in Mexico on a 180 day permit. RVGringo, for one, says no. It looks like it could be an issue. I am still not sure if they were concerned about the vehicle or whether the money had been paid for the tourist visa, or both.
> 
> However, by the time I got back with it all they had relented and given her the boarding pass.


Your wife´s mistake was turning in her 180 day FMM when flying out of Mexico for a short time. It is good for 180 days of entering and exiting Mexico. You are free to travel to other countries and return on that same FMM. I have confirmed this 3 times now with 3 different Mexican Immigration officers. It is written to confuse you but is written with the assumption a tourist will ONLY visit once a year and not return to Mexico shortly. I hold FMM visas and cross the border several times a month and fly to SLP several times on the same FMM from TJ and Mexicali with no problem and always explain what I am doing to the Immigration on both sides of the border without incident yeT as does my Mexican National wife, who retains her 180 day US B-2 tourist visa when going back to Mexico. Both US and Mexican Immigration advises us the 180 tourist visas are good for 180 days and multilple enteries and exits legally, no matter what is written on them. I feel she needed the recipt that she had paid the FMM fee of $262 pesos more than the vehicle permit receipt. Again she needed not turn in the FMM just tell them she will be back before the 180 days is up. I always carry my receipt or the FMM is not valid and my passport or you will one day be sorry you didn´t have it on you when being stopped for something.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Good point. This is why I always only have my name listed on the vehicle TIP even though the vehicle is registered in both names. My wife flies back every year. They do not seem to have an issue with that. I have now encountered 2 people with 10 year RV TIP's on a truck & camper combo. Its an iffy area. I may try to get mine next year on line using the RV registration link and see what happens.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> Your wife´s mistake was turning in her 180 day FMM when flying out of Mexico for a short time. It is good for 180 days of entering and exiting Mexico. You are free to travel to other countries and return on that same FMM. I have confirmed this 3 times now with 3 different Mexican Immigration officers. It is written to confuse you but is written with the assumption a tourist will ONLY visit once a year and not return to Mexico shortly. I hold FMM visas and cross the border several times a month and fly to SLP several times on the same FMM from TJ and Mexicali with no problem and always explain what I am doing to the Immigration on both sides of the border without incident yeT as does my Mexican National wife, who retains her 180 day US B-2 tourist visa when going back to Mexico. Both US and Mexican Immigration advises us the 180 tourist visas are good for 180 days and multilple enteries and exits legally, no matter what is written on them.



Then why doesn't it state on the FMM Multiple Entry Form? 
Why would an official Mexican Government form say it had to be handed in upon departure from the country?
If you are flying inside Mexico they do not take the FMM away like they would if flying internationally.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just to clarify, the US B-2 visa is valid for 10 years. It is the additional document of permission to visit the US interior that is valid for 6 months and, yes, it specifically states that is is valid for multiple entries.

I am a little curious as to why I was fined for not turning in my FMM upon leaving the country if it is indeed valid for multiple entries/exits (my fiancee accidentally showed it to the border agent upon returning to Mexico). Why are we required to turn it in if we could use it multiple times? Why do the airlines collect it if you might be returning and could use it again?

Maybe the 3 INM officials that AlanMexicali spoke to say that the FMM is valid for multiple entries but it just might be your luck (like it was mine) to encounter a border agent who doesn't see it that way. Then whaddya do?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FMM is a multiple purpose permit. It is NOT a visa and NOT a multiple entry permit. 
Most border agents are poorly educated and don't read well, nor can they explain subtleties in either Spanish or English. Go to a full service INM office and you might possibly get a correct interpretation; but even that isn't guaranteed.
I would be chastised if I commented on some of our own faulty reading comprehension skills in either English or Spanish; so, I won't.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Then why doesn't it state on the FMM Multiple Entry Form?
> Why would an official Mexican Government form say it had to be handed in upon departure from the country?
> If you are flying inside Mexico they do not take the FMM away like they would if flying internationally.


I do fly Volaris inside Mexico but also have a house in Mexicali and San Luis Potosi and San Diego. I pass my time between these 3 cities and have my working Mexican National wife with me in San Diego and other California locations requiring her to have a US B-2 180 tourist visa. I assure you what I state is a fact no matter what the visas state in writing on them. Both a FMM Mexican 180 day tousist visa and a US B-2 180 day tourist visa is good for 180 days and multiple entries and exits. Do you think I would like to pay $262 pesos every time I fly to central Mexico when I don´t have to or my wife and I have to get a new US B-2 tourist visa which takes up to 6 hours of standing in line at the border and costs only $6.00 US when she doesn´t have too. We only did that once, turning it in after 2 weeks and asked the next time if it was necessary and the US officers at the border said: "Keep this US B-2 180 day tourist visa until the 180 days is up and use it as many times as you wish when coming to the US."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The FMM is a multiple purpose permit. It is NOT a visa and NOT a multiple entry permit.
> Most border agents are poorly educated and don't read well, nor can they explain subtleties in either Spanish or English. Go to a full service INM office and you might possibly get a correct interpretation; but even that isn't guaranteed.
> I would be chastised if I commented on some of our own faulty reading comprehension skills in either English or Spanish; so, I won't.


RV I asked at the Secretaria de Gobernacion Home - Secretara de Gobernacin in San Luis Potosi exactly about my situation and they confirmed I can keep my FMM visa and travel back and forth to San Diego and Mexico whenever I wish with my current FMM and can get a new FMM visa anytime I wish as many times as I need to and just simply turn in my near date expired FMM. They claim it IS a multi entry 180 day visa as do the other 2 IMN officers at both the TJ and Mexicali airports claim it it is for multi entries into Mexico for 180 days.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What is done at some crossings, and what you might get away with, have no bearing on the legality of the situation or the potential consequences.
No argument is intended; simply cautionary comments. For example, people often violate the automobile sticker procedures and almost always get away with it. However, once in a while, 'Sheeeet hoppin' and that stuff can get really deep and expensive. I have no concern with those who wish to take their chances, but I do hope to inform those who may be confused or just don't know the 'rules'.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> RV I asked at the Secretaria de Gobernacion Home - Secretara de Gobernacin in San Luis Potosi exactly about my situation and they confirmed I can keep my FMM visa and travel back and forth to San Diego and Mexico whenever I wish with my current FMM and can get a new FMM visa anytime I wish as many times as I need to and just simply turn in my near date expired FMM. They claim it IS a multi entry 180 day visa as do the other 2 IMN officers at both the TJ and Mexicali airports claim it it is for multi entries into Mexico for 180 days.


That would be excellent news and I hope you can ask them for a reference that we could provide a link for.
I haven't seen an FMM lately, so perhaps you could provide the text from both sides.
For those of us with visas, we are required to complete an FMM upon departure and keep the stub for our return. 
How do you handle the two parts, coming and going?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> I do fly Volaris inside Mexico but also have a house in Mexicali and San Luis Potosi and San Diego. I pass my time between these 3 cities and have my working Mexican National wife with me in San Diego and other California locations requiring her to have a US B-2 180 tourist visa. I assure you what I state is a fact no matter what the visas state in writing on them. Both a FMM Mexican 180 day tousist visa and a US B-2 180 day tourist visa is good for 180 days and multiple entries and exits. Do you think I would like to pay $262 pesos every time I fly to central Mexico when I don´t have to or my wife and I have to get a new US B-2 tourist visa which takes up to 6 hours of standing in line at the border and costs only $6.00 US when she doesn´t have too. We only did that once, turning it in after 2 weeks and asked the next time if it was necessary and the US officers at the border said: "Keep this US B-2 180 day tourist visa until the 180 days is up and use it as many times as you wish when coming to the US."


Alan, this thread has nothing to do with a US B2 visa or you flying national flights, it has to do with an FMM and weather you can leave a car in Mexico while fly out of the country...

To the Original Poster, If you received your FMM and TIP at Sonoyta as I did your FMM number was logged on to the front of the permit, when I exited Sonoyta/ Lukeville last July they had me turn in my FMM before they would take back the vehicle permit....

anyway if you were to have an accident or a run in with the police for whatever reason
it is possible your vehicle could be confiscated and you would not be able to import another vehicle......good luck


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

AlanMexicali, I thnk you are confusing 3 things: The Mexican FMM, which, as rvgringo states, is not a visa but a tourist document, The US B-2, which is a 10 year visa and the US permission to visit the interior which is a document that allows the holder of a US visa to go into the interior beyond the 25 mile border zone.

I am staring at my fiancee's US B-2 visa and it clearly states an expiration date exactly 10 years from the day she received it. It also has an "M" that states that it is valid for multiple entries. For a Mexican national to enter the US interior, a document called "permission to visit the interior" is required. This is very similar to the FMM except that Mexicans MUST have a valid US visa to receive a permission whereas any US passport holder in good legal standing in Mexico can be given an FMM. 

The permission to visit the interior is the document that states a 6 month period (not 180 days) of validity and also states that it is valid for multiple re-entries. It must be presented in tandem with the visa upon entering the country and at the interior checkpoint if traveling by land. When the visa holder finally leaves the US and is sure that they will not be returning within that 6 month validity period, they highly recommend that you return the permission slip so that immigration will have a record of the visa holder leaving the country. It is not required but they told us that it would ease the process the next time a permission is requested.


I am now reading my FMM and it nowhere states anything regarding multiple entries - yea or nay. It does state that it should be canceled in a timely manner, before the expiration date. It also states that the holder has the right to leave the country but it doesn't mention the right to return. It appears that the interpretation of validity for multiple entries is up to the official. I was fined for using my FMM for multiple entries even though the FMM was still valid. Your mileage may vary, this is, after all, Mexico.

Remember, one doesn't need an FMM in the border zone in Mexico just like a US visa holder doesn't need the 6 month interior permission to visit the border area. Both documents - US permission slip and Mexican FMM - are only required for visiting the interior.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

In PV, at least, they won't let you board the plane without turning back the tourist card. You get a new one when you fly back in. Its included in the ticket price.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

circle110 said:


> AlanMexicali, I thnk you are confusing 3 things: The Mexican FMM, which, as rvgringo states, is not a visa but a tourist document, The US B-2, which is a 10 year visa and the US permission to visit the interior which is a document that allows the holder of a US visa to go into the interior beyond the 25 mile border zone.
> 
> I am staring at my fiancee's US B-2 visa and it clearly states an expiration date exactly 10 years from the day she received it. It also has an "M" that states that it is valid for multiple entries. For a Mexican national to enter the US interior, a document called "permission to visit the interior" is required. This is very similar to the FMM except that Mexicans MUST have a valid US visa to receive a permission whereas any US passport holder in good legal standing in Mexico can be given an FMM.
> 
> ...



CIRCLE 110

Did you happen to read the front, the small print under the words:
MULTIPLE IMMIGRATION FORM (FMM)

I think that says it all..........


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

telcoman said:


> In PV, at least, they won't let you board the plane without turning back the tourist card. You get a new one when you fly back in. Its included in the ticket price.


correct,but the TIP is given after you get the FMM at Sonoyta , when the FMM is void so is the TIP (temporary import permit) ...your wives FMM that made it possible to get a TIP is null and void now, she gave it up in PV....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> CIRCLE 110
> 
> Did you happen to read the front, the small print under the words:
> MULTIPLE IMMIGRATION FORM (FMM)
> ...


The FMM is a form used for multiple purposes, not just for tourists, but for businessmen, diplomats, advisors, students, clergy, observers, etc., etc.
It is not a multiple-entry form and must be turned in when you leave the country. Once outside of Mexico, it becomes invalid.

What is so hard to understand here? Granted, not all border agents know all the details and many of them have never seen our various visa forms. I ran into one who had never seen an FM3 booklet. Now, we have plastic cards for 'inmigrante' or 'no-inmigrante' visas and soon the new 'tarjeta de residencia' cards will be added to the mix. You may run into confused border officers, but they'll 'never be wrong' if you don't have a smile and enough Spanish to explain the new documents, if necessary. I've been asked, "Where did you get this?"


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> CIRCLE 110
> 
> Did you happen to read the front, the small print under the words:
> MULTIPLE IMMIGRATION FORM (FMM)
> ...


Dang, I had to put on my reading glasses but it does say very clearly:

"This form will be turned in upon leaving the country."

Therefore, definitely no multiple entries and AlanMexicali was fibbed to by INM.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Come on Alan, how can you say " I assure you what I state is a fact no matter what the visas state in writing on them." Ah yes folks do not believe a Mexican Government Document, believe some guy on a message board saving the FMM fees every time he enters Mexico...Maybe someones nick name should be changed to : MISS INFOMATION


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Come on Alan, how can you say " I assure you what I state is a fact no matter what the visas state in writing on them." Ah yes folks do not believe a Mexican Government Document, believe some guy on a message board saving the FMM fees every time he enters Mexico...Maybe someones nick name should be changed to : MISS INFOMATION


I think the confusion here is that we are comparing apples and oranges:

On the one hand there is the law, which may (or may not) be correctly printed on the FMM form.

On the other hand there is the practice and what various people can be told by various immigration officers in various locations.

What really matters at any given time is the way the local official interprets the rules, but there is no guarantee that that interpretation will apply anywhere else, or even in the same place at a later time. That is true anywhere in the world but maybe more so in Mexico.

The safest plan is to follow the written rules and regulations until or unless told otherwise. At least then if a local official has a different idea, you have a basis for explaining why you didn't do it his/her way.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmm I have to see if they logged my wife's FMM on the vehicle permit. Only my name appears on the permit itself


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

If the permit is in your name then they didn't log her name/FMM with the vehicle permit. Rather, because you arrived by land in a car, her FMM has the car icon on the back showing that she entered by land in an auto. I think that is what created the trouble at the airport. 

Really, the "entered by car" icon shouldn't be a problem in and of itself. For example: what if someone rode down with a friend in the friend's car but was returning to the US by air? They would have the car icon on their FMM but would not be legally responsible in any way for the vehicle or its permit.

I think that someone at the airport was probably overstepping their bounds a little bit... not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

circle110 said:


> AlanMexicali, I thnk you are confusing 3 things: The Mexican FMM, which, as rvgringo states, is not a visa but a tourist document, The US B-2, which is a 10 year visa and the US permission to visit the interior which is a document that allows the holder of a US visa to go into the interior beyond the 25 mile border zone.
> 
> I am staring at my fiancee's US B-2 visa and it clearly states an expiration date exactly 10 years from the day she received it. It also has an "M" that states that it is valid for multiple entries. For a Mexican national to enter the US interior, a document called "permission to visit the interior" is required. This is very similar to the FMM except that Mexicans MUST have a valid US visa to receive a permission whereas any US passport holder in good legal standing in Mexico can be given an FMM.
> 
> ...


You are right. Her US 180 day form is a B-1 not a B-2. The reason I mentioned this is because on this I-94 or now B-1 vistors to the interior document that they give qualified tourists visiting the US is that on this document is written the exact same wording as a Mexican INM FMM card that states "When leaving the country this card must be turned in." 

BOTH MEXICAN AND US IMMIGRATION OFFICERS AGREE THAT THIER ISSUED CARD/DOCUMENT IS GOOD FOR 180 DAYS WITH NO REQUIREMENT TO TURN THEM IN IF YOU TEMPORARLY EXIT THIER COUNTRY WITH THE INTENTION OF RETURNING TO CONTINUE YOUR VISIT UP UNTIL THE 180 DAYS, PERIOD!!! THESE ARE 180 VISITATION DOCUMENTS NOT EXIT AND ENTRANCE DOCUMENTS.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Alan; Tell that to the airlines, and ask yourself why it is a two part form (FMM).
This is about Mexico, so please don't confuse readers by discussing US visas in the same breath.
When you leave Mexico, turn in your FMM. Even if nobody forces you to do so; and they won't, you may be fined on re-entry for not doing so if you have a visa. You can also be refused renewal on the technicality that 'you aren't here', etc.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Alan; Tell that to the airlines, and ask yourself why it is a two part form (FMM).
> This is about Mexico, so please don't confuse readers by discussing US visas in the same breath.
> When you leave Mexico, turn in your FMM. Even if nobody forces you to do so; and they won't, you may be fined on re-entry for not doing so if you have a visa. You can also be refused renewal on the technicality that 'you aren't here', etc.


See these explanations of multiple entries into Mexico.

MEXonline.com Mexico Tourism Visas Tourist Cards for Traveling in Mexico

http://www.peoplesguide.com/1pages/chapts/redtape/tourist-cd/fmt.html


Multiple entries into Mexico are allowed as I have found out and I would assume international flights collect the card as well even if you have a return ticket back and forth into and out of Mexico as the fee is part of the ticket price, as the OP wife must have if her ticket fron PV to Van. was for 3 days and her original flight was months or weeks later which her first FMM was issued and paid for with by that airlines. By land the fee is paid for by the individual applying directly at the airport inside Mexico or at the border at the Mexican INM were I turn in my near expired cards if I am not near the expiration date when I fly into TJ or Mexicali from Guadalajara. I can understand the paranoia some might experience when reading the back instructions of either of these two tourist cards, US or Mexican. I don´t believe everything I read in chat rooms either. I like to find out for myself if it applies to me or my wife from the horses mouth, so to speak.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ah ha! I think I may now why you hold your position so strongly. If you cross into Tijuana or exit there, they don't really care much and don't deal with INM documents very much, as they are in a 'free zone'.
Oh well, play it the way you like and hope that you don't trip over a fine or have to return to the border on a technicality some day. But, please don't confuse folks.
An FMM is to be turned in whenever you leave Mexico.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Alan,Alan,Alan, 
Folks entering into Baja California do not need a TIP. An FMM if staying in the Frontera Zone less than 72 hours or staying in Baja California for less than 8 days (7 day max) so many folks that live in SoCal go to Baja on weekends, and yes the ones that get FMM's do not turn them in as they leave.
There are many cheep people that visit Mexico and others who want to get away with what other folks do, is it morally correct? No. there are people who read a Government Document and refuse to believe it, thinking the Mexican Gov. left that "error" on the FMM for over a year and countless printings...Karma


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> See these explanations of multiple entries into Mexico.
> 
> MEXonline.com Mexico Tourism Visas Tourist Cards for Traveling in Mexico
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links form the peoples guide from 1999, and mexonline which did not have a date but was certainly old because they keep calling the tourist card an FMT ...Mexico has had FMMs for a while now but thanks for news from yester year......


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

AlanMexicali, those links are to sites put up by regulars folk like you or I. Why should I believe them? One of them refers to the FMT which hasn't existed for a couple years. At least if you are going to reference a link to a site by a "regular guy", use rollybrook.com. He's a fellow that does his research.

Every INM official I have spoken to knows even less about the FMM or the various foreigner visas than I do. They usually have their jobs because their uncle or cousin works in the government and they are just sitting in a chair and collecting a paycheck. When the new government comes in, they'll be gone so they just don't care much about the details of their job. For me, they don't qualify as "the horses mouth" in any way.

Here's the horse I'm betting on:
DOF - Diario Oficial de la Federación

It's the current immigration law. The salient portion states:
"La FMM es evidencia de su legal estancia en México y el extranjero deberá entregarla a su salida del país."
(The FMM is evidence of their legal stay in Mexico and the foreigner must deliver it upon leaving the country.)

So, I'm turning mine each time I leave to avoid repeating having to pay a fine, which is what happened to me last year due to my ignorance of the law combined with encountering a border official who knew at least that portion of it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!
I was getting lonesome trying to explain to the 'stubborn ones' & beginning to hope they all got fined.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

circle110 said:


> AlanMexicali, those links are to sites put up by regulars folk like you or I. Why should I believe them? One of them refers to the FMT which hasn't existed for a couple years. At least if you are going to reference a link to a site by a "regular guy", use rollybrook.com. He's a fellow that does his research.
> 
> Every INM official I have spoken to knows even less about the FMM or the various foreigner visas than I do. They usually have their jobs because their uncle or cousin works in the government and they are just sitting in a chair and collecting a paycheck. When the new government comes in, they'll be gone so they just don't care much about the details of their job. For me, they don't qualify as "the horses mouth" in any way.
> 
> ...



Thanks for finding the appropiate page on the INM website. After reading through the page twice I now understand a tourist with a FMM card IS required to present it {hand it in} to "whoever" when exiting Mexico no matter how long ago you recieved the FMM as a tourist. It IS an entrance and exit document not good for multiple exits and re-entries according to what is stated on thier website. I have been told the wrong "legal thing" by 3 different INM officers at 3 different locations over the years starting with my first FMT card. If I had handed them all in when returning to San Diego and then fly back to Central Mexico I probably would have required 12 or 13 not the 4 or 5 I did get so far. The extra money is not a big deal, nor is it a hassel to get one. The US I-94A my wife has did have written right on the front: " Visitation - Multiple"


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When flying, the price of the tourist permit is included in the airline ticket. The airline pays INM for the FMM. Even with visas, there is no way to recoup that fee.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> When flying, the price of the tourist permit is included in the airline ticket. The airline pays INM for the FMM. Even with visas, there is no way to recoup that fee.


I am hearing of cases where folks with FM3s are calling the airlines and giving them the FM3# and ex.date and having the FMM fee removed........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I am hearing of cases where folks with FM3s are calling the airlines and giving them the FM3# and ex.date and having the FMM fee removed........


Have you heard of this happening directly from the people who've done it, or is it second- or third-hand information?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Have you heard of this happening directly from the people who've done it, or is it second- or third-hand information?


Isla, I am going to reply as diplomatic as I can, I have many friends from a country without states north of Mexico. As a group they are very frugal, some from the eastern side are more than frugal... anyway they know every loophole and brag to each other how to save every cent, it is actually kind of funny to listen too...they told me about the fees to save...

Many that drive down in RV's do a trip to visit the Pueblo Magico of Tequila each year, they fill their reserve water tank with bootleg Tequila about 30 gallions and resell it in that northern country 15 x what it was purchased for...
Pays for the whole trip..............


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, I am going to reply as diplomatic as I can, I have many friends from a country without states north of Mexico. As a group they are very frugal, some from the eastern side are more than frugal... anyway they know every loophole and brag to each other how to save every cent, it is actually kind of funny to listen too...they told me about the fees to save...
> 
> Many that drive down in RV's do a trip to visit the Pueblo Magico of Tequila each year, they fill their reserve water tank with bootleg Tequila about 30 gallions and resell it in that northern country 15 x what it was purchased for...
> Pays for the whole trip..............


Damn, that is your second post today about illegal activities and your apparent approval of the same. Do YOU love your adopted country?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

johnmex said:


> Damn, that is your second post today about illegal activities and your apparent approval of the same. Do YOU love your adopted country?


Just because I relate a story does not mean I approve of others actions, I am sure if the moderators of this board thought I was suggesting for anyone to break a law I would be in violation of this boards rules and be banned....


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

> Many that drive down in RV's do a trip to visit the Pueblo Magico of Tequila each year, they fill their reserve water tank with bootleg Tequila about 30 gallions and resell it in that northern country 15 x what it was purchased for...
> Pays for the whole trip..............


Dang I thought I was the first person to have thought of that idea. I have never done it. It would have to be white tequila, unless of course you filled you black tank with the tan stuff.


----------

